# Any one ever use mass builder pharma?



## pg8629 (May 24, 2016)

Has anyone ever used mass builder pharma?  If so are they g2g or total shit? Not asking for source just asking if anyone used there gear.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 24, 2016)

Never heard of em


----------



## pg8629 (May 24, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Never heard of em



Thanks bro


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 24, 2016)

sounds more like a protein shake then gear


----------



## ToolSteel (May 24, 2016)

Injectable protein


----------



## pg8629 (May 27, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> sounds more like a protein shake then gear



Lmfao x 100


----------



## pg8629 (May 27, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Injectable protein



Lmfao protien prop fast acting no pip lol


----------



## saltylifter (May 27, 2016)

pg8629 said:


> Lmfao x 100



Lmfao x 100 are we still a high school girl?


----------



## saltylifter (May 27, 2016)

I think u can buy mass builder at costco and Walmart ??


----------



## Bigmike (May 27, 2016)

When a source says they have 200mg/ml tren for 40 bucks it's safe to assume your not getting anything legit.

Prices seem too good to be true because they are. Eroids sources are known to pay for being on the board and paying for fake reviews and paying to have negative reviews taken down.


----------



## Caballero (May 28, 2016)

OP save your money man. I've seen bloods on their gear it's under dosed. Don't waste your time.


----------



## Scomule (Jul 8, 2018)

Bros, I'm brand new. I'm not here to troll, sell, or do anything against policy. MassBuilderPharma has been my source since 2015. US domestic, no minimum order, no shipping charge, and gear is abslolutely g2g. Once again, I'm not a rep or troll. That's just my source. Simple as that.


----------



## Robdjents (Jul 8, 2018)

Scomule said:


> Bros, I'm brand new. I'm not here to troll, sell, or do anything against policy. MassBuilderPharma has been my source since 2015. US domestic, no minimum order, no shipping charge, and gear is abslolutely g2g. Once again, I'm not a rep or troll. That's just my source. Simple as that.




Uhhhh.....


----------



## Elivo (Jul 8, 2018)

Woooot!!! Just let me grab my money!!!!


----------



## Jin (Jul 8, 2018)

Scomule said:


> Bros, I'm brand new. I'm not here to troll, sell, or do anything against policy. MassBuilderPharma has been my source since 2015. US domestic, no minimum order, no shipping charge, and gear is abslolutely g2g. Once again, I'm not a rep or troll. That's just my source. Simple as that.



Hey douche bag,

you are not brand new. You signed up 4 years ago. 

now fuk off, shill.


----------



## Elivo (Jul 8, 2018)

Your Jedi mind tricks will not work on Jin


----------



## Viduus (Jul 8, 2018)

Jin said:


> Hey douche bag,
> 
> you are not brand new. You signed up 4 years ago.
> 
> now fuk off, shill.



He’s like a new used car..... and you just ruined the sales pitch!

OP, when you go back to get your 15% discount, make sure you tell your friend to start capitalizing his sentences.


----------



## TWINE (Jul 21, 2018)

They are not G2g anymore. They got to big and cant handle the new customers and are to sloppy these days. They had DBOL show up on a Jano lab test when it was supposed to be Anavar... This is unacceptable, and females could get hurt as a result of this. Go on  *************** and take a look in the lab testing section.


----------



## Whey2big (Jul 25, 2018)

Sold me 6 vials of tren that I ran up to a gram a day with 0 sides but my test flew up on my blood tests which tells me it was bunnnnk


----------



## balut45 (Jul 25, 2018)

TWINE said:


> They are not G2g anymore. They got to big and cant handle the new customers and are to sloppy these days. They had DBOL show up on a Jano lab test when it was supposed to be Anavar... This is unacceptable, and females could get hurt as a result of this. Go on  *************** and take a look in the lab testing section.



I was the one that had it tested, came back as 22mg of Dbol per cap.


----------



## Viduus (Jul 29, 2018)

Viduus said:


> He’s like a new used car..... and you just ruined the sales pitch!
> 
> OP, when you go back to get your 15% discount, make sure you tell your friend to start capitalizing his sentences.




Ever read something you wrote and had no idea what the hell you were even talking about?


----------

